# Sandbox and enclosure



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

My kids daycare asked me to build a sandbox with a roof and door. They are putting netting around it to keeps cats out and kids in. Built it all in about 5 hours. My first big project.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job. Kids will love to play in there without the poo. Lol


----------



## ChuckJames (May 24, 2012)

Looks great! Could double a a grow house for various vegitation as well.:clover:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow I like that!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. Those kids are going to love that sandbox. Great work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks nice. It that wood treated so that it does not rot?

George


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

We stained it after I was done. Used some green stain the owner had left over from doing their fence.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That came out real well...nice planning. I like the clear roof, and screening it in is a good idea. Some years ago I made something similar for a day care center, and they had a booklet on specifications for wood structures for juveniles. Everything from types of wood to construction standards, proper sanding to prevent splinters, and a certain grade of sand that should be used.









 







.


----------

